# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met CHU Ambroise Paré

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
CHU Ambroise Paré
Boulevard Kennedy 2
Mons

Bezoek de website van CHU Ambroise Paré


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met CHU Ambroise Paré.*

----------

